# Painting a helmet?



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

I got a new helmet last year and I want to change the colour.
No, I don't want to buy the same helmet in a different colour. There's nothing functionally wrong with the helmet I have, I just want to change the colour.

Any suggestions, or should I just lose my aesthetic wish and wear what I've got?


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

I just googled.... (you tub paint ski helmet) & got a number of results


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

if i ever get a helmet i'm gonna airbrush some artwork on it. i've seen a video that shows what to do. you gotta remove the current paint by sanding it or something to dull it down. paint doesn't stick well to smooth surfaces. then you can put some primer on it if you wish. then paint it. try and find a video or something though because i am by no means an expert.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

I painted mine from brown to white with a rattle can still looks fine after 2 seasons.


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

Painted my Smith Sequel. Fkn paint won't really stick to it. will apply some clear coats to it


----------



## ML16 (Jul 28, 2014)

Try plastidip?


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

I've done it on an old helmet I had, and it sticks ok other than the usual bumps and scratches. I used one of those sandpaper sponges to rough out the surface and gave it a few coats of primer first.


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

I used gray scotchbrite and went thru the entire surface of the helmet.
after that I cleaned it with water/soap and wiped it with alcohol. I used Karolyn Fusion for plastic (flat black) did 4 coats. Letting in it flash for 15-20min in between. Covered nicely after several days I tired to scratch with nail on the inside and if you put enough pressure paint comes off. I did another coat, so I think I'll let it dry for 7 days and then I dump 6-7 layers of clear coat to protect the paint


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

if you have one of the carbon fiber models, they are easy to paint. Just like painting a motorcycle helmet. The plastic ones will require good prep an proper paint to be moderately successful.


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

It's 2014 Smith Sequel helmet I got it on sale, but it was white. Shell feels more like a vinyl very soft and smooth to touch even after sanding.I'll post some picks after I put clear coats.. we'll see.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

krylon duplicolor is a good rattlecan paint to use


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

I rattlecanned mine, but my sons helmet is black, so I wanted to do something a little different. I did an internet search of "Sharpie car art", then bought a couple silver sharpies/paint pens and pretty much copied the patterns off of some of the cars.

Now my buddy wants his helmet done, but for some reason he doesn't trust me, he's worried I'll hide a penis in his art


----------

